# Floral fretwork clock



## Dominik Pierog (5 Apr 2015)

Clock height 56cm x width 38 cm
Images from half a year, holidays in 2014.
















Last Thursday I began to cut.
I finished on Saturday.
Part 1 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu9Zx6tabu4
Part 2 8h timelapse > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBhM7AHcq10
Part 3 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNoiuxSR8uI
Part 4 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyEYbcRKTq0
Part 5 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwbAWyKVVvQ
Part 6 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK-3Uo7PbXs
Pattern author http://www.scrollsawer.com/author/John-Nelson/


----------



## Claymore (5 Apr 2015)

beautiful work!


----------



## Samfire (5 Apr 2015)

A very nice piece of work, well done.
Sam


----------



## nadnerb (5 Apr 2015)

Lovely work, I wish I had your patience!!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2015)

Gorgeous looking clocks, and a lot of work! I can't imagine standing at the saw for 8 hours, even with breaks, never mind wearing a dust mask as well.


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Apr 2015)

A wonderful example of craftsmanship. Very well done. The cuts are clean and very precise and shows a lot of skill.

Barry


----------



## skronk (8 Apr 2015)

Very impressive indeed !!! Well done.


----------



## gilljc (8 Apr 2015)

Wow! that is impressive - lovely =D>


----------



## Dominik Pierog (4 Feb 2016)




----------



## AES (4 Feb 2016)

Really intricate work. Thanks for showing.

AES


----------



## beganasatree (6 Feb 2016)

Wow,I would not know where to start,thanks for posting.

Peter.


----------



## bugbear (6 Feb 2016)

Very neat work - the regularity and smoothness of the curves mean that any error would show
up clearly - and I cant see any!

BugBear


----------



## ChrisR (6 Feb 2016)

Nice work, it brings back memories of many hours at my saw, as I made four of these, the same pattern, cut from mahogany.

Tip don’t show to friends or family, admitting that you made it, or like me, you will end up making four or more.

I did keep one for myself, sits on the lounge table, just to remind me of the long hours at the saw. I enjoyed making the first, the second was satisfying, the third a chore and the fourth, grrrrrrrrrrr.

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## Alexam (6 Feb 2016)

Wonderful work, so sharp and clear. Well done and thanks for showing it to us.


----------

